
Pokemon Go for iOS and Android - wgx
http://www.pokemon.com/us/pokemon-video-games/pokemon-go/
======
AlwaysBCoding
Kind of crazy to think how different Pokemon Red/Blue would have been if they
were developed in the current age. Buy a rare candy for $1. Pay 10 cents to
heal the PokeCenter. You're only allowed 20 battles in a day unless you invite
friends on facebook.

Would have made so much money.

~~~
hkmurakami
Their fundamental motto is "Don't make the mother an enemy". They are unlikely
to pursue a play to win model even today.

[http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/COLUMN/20121009/244635/...](http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/COLUMN/20121009/244635/?P=2)

~~~
wwwhizz
"Don't make the mother an enemy"

What does that even mean?

~~~
ceeK
I suppose it could be referencing the fact that the mother buys the games and
allows her kids to play them. Making an enemy of her means no game time?

~~~
hkmurakami
Yup that's what it means.

------
weisser
All we ever wanted was a Pokemon (like the gameboy games) but in 3D and for a
home console.

We hoped they'd do it for the Nintendo 64 (Pokemon Snap was FANTASTIC, Pokemon
Stadium fun, but no full-fledged Pokemon adventure game).

Then we hoped they'd do it for the Gamecube.

Then we hoped they'd do it for the Wii.

Then I crawled under a rock and stopped caring about video games.

Also, since about halfway through the lifecycle of the Wii I really wished
Nintendo would start being a software-only company and move away from hardware
so they could focus on amazing content. I'm still rooting for them even though
I don't keep up to date with what's current in gaming.

~~~
kevinsundar
Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness is in 3D and is available on Gamecube. It's
pretty cool.

Here's a video of a battle in it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG5AfTYYz8w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG5AfTYYz8w)

~~~
mintplant
I have fond memories of Pokemon XD. Wish they'd make another one like it for
the Wii U or whatever the NX turns out to be.

------
BinaryIdiot
While I'm sure it'll be enjoyable on a phone (Ingress still has quite the cult
following) the video just screams augmented reality. I can't wait until
augmented reality tech is broadly out there because I could see this appealing
to many. The phone version like Ingress? Well not me at least but I won't
knock it. It's an interesting concept.

------
Zikes
From what I've gathered, this is something the fans have been asking for for
years. The Half-Life 3 of Pokemon, so to speak.

~~~
minimaxir
That "Half Life 3" of Pokemon has always been a 3D Pokemon MMO. Not a
Augmented Reality game: an actual MMO.

That still won't ever happen.

~~~
joshschreuder
Or a 3D console Pokemon. Or Pokemon Snap 2.

I would be more interested in Pokemon Snap 2 than either an MMO or straight 3D
title.

~~~
ncallaway
I am desperately awaiting someone to make Pokemon Snap 2 in a way that is
compatible with an Oculus Rift or other VR headset.

I would pay an absolutely unreasonable amount of money for that game and I'm
not a massive Pokemon fan. Red was good, Snap was great. Let me take a virtual
tour through Pokemon land now, please.

~~~
DanBC
I love that people liked Snap - I thought it was brilliant, although at the
time it didn't get great reviews.

------
gnur
This really does sound awesome, I think I've played nearly every Pokemon title
released for the gameboy, gbc, gba and nds. (after that I grew up a bit).

And I always missed a pokemon like title on my Android phone, if this game is
the least bit like pokemon red it really could be awesome. I don't know if
I'll be driving around town with the Pokemon Go Plus but I'm certain I'll find
myself checking my phone more often while walking around and nearly having my
pokemon on the desired level..

~~~
chunkiestbacon
I don`t know. I played ingress and it was very headache and vertigo inducing.
Any game that you need to look down at your phone for an extended time and
walk around. Feels like a bad idea. Or just too early, because it would need a
heads up display like Google Glass to be sucessful.

------
bhouston
Now if only Pokemon and other Nintendo properties were available for Android
and iOS. But I guess they have determined that this is not in their best
interests... :/

~~~
minimaxir
Pokemon Shuffle is available on iOS/Android:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pokemon-shuffle-
mobile/id101...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pokemon-shuffle-
mobile/id1014919815?mt=8)

Before his passing, Iwata announced plans for more mobile games (and Nintendo
stock had spiked because of it). However, the collaboration with DeNA for a
custom branded Puzzle and Dragons
([http://www.mariowiki.com/Puzzle_%26_Dragons:_Super_Mario_Bro...](http://www.mariowiki.com/Puzzle_%26_Dragons:_Super_Mario_Bros._Edition)
) I hear did not sell well. So we'll see.

------
lifeisstillgood
Ok this is a silly "uncool dad" question but my gaming chops stopped with
Gauntlet.

Should my pokemon obsessed six year old receive a Nintendo 3Ds for Xmas, or an
iPad mini with Pokemon Go on it ?

My intuition is to go for the iPad as a more general platform and more
understandable - but the main use case here is Pokemon

So, embarrassing question but don't want Santa to make the wrong delivery

~~~
kelt
I would go with the iPad mini too! Hopefully the Pokemon Go will come soon,
meanwhile the Pokemon shuffle will last him/her for awhile!

~~~
terinjokes
Pokémon Shuffle does not compare to a fully featured story game. Growing up I
played Pokémon games on my Gameboy Color while out with the parents (of
course, this long predates WiFi) . Shuffle requires being online to function,
vastly reducing the places it can function.

I agree with other commenters. The poster should purchase a 3DS.

------
btreecat
Seems like the perfect thing to develop a Pebble (or others) app for instead
of an extra BT device. If they include that from day one I would have a hard
time not dropping full console price on this game.

------
kelt
I wonder if Ingress will be actively developed once Pokemon Go is released...

~~~
sanatgersappa
Well, Ingress is getting long in the tooth.

------
Aissen
Anyone know if Niantic is still part of Alphabet or if it's spun off
completely ?

~~~
voltagex_
13th of August this year I got the following email

>We're excited to share with you that Niantic Labs - the creator of Ingress
and Field Trip - is becoming an independent company. You can read more about
the announcement here. We’re looking forward to taking our unique blend of
exploration and fun to even bigger audiences. More details coming soon.

To prevent any disruption in your gameplay, Google will transfer to Niantic
Labs certain data that you agreed to share with Google for the Ingress app
under the Google Privacy Policy, specifically gameplay information and your
email address.

Accordingly, we are providing you this notice that this information will
transfer to Niantic Labs thirty days from August 12th, 2015. If you do not
wish to have this personal information transferred to Niantic Labs, please
follow the steps at www.ingress.com/optout.

Please note that if you select “No” all your Ingress app data, including
Achievement History, Game Progression and other Account information, will be
deleted on or before September 11, 2015 and cannot be restored.

The name and contact information for the new company are as follows: Niantic,
Inc. Email: transfer@nianticlabs.com

~~~
Aissen
I got the same email, and it does not answer my question. Different Alphabet
companies could handle data separately.

~~~
voltagex_
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/14/niantic-
la...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/14/niantic-labs-departs-
google-alphabet-ingress)

~~~
Aissen
Thanks.

------
TrolTure
pokedaily pride worldwide?

